
Senate will force vote on overturning net neutrality repeal - OkGoDoIt
https://twitter.com/SenMarkey/status/950423992015491079
======
OkGoDoIt
The article at [https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/8/16863912/senate-ed-
markey-...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/8/16863912/senate-ed-markey-
claire-mccaskill-net-neutrality-cra-bill) has a more informative writeup but I
linked to the source tweet from Senator Ed Markey.

